# Position einer Multiple View speichern



## Koringar (20. Mai 2009)

Hi liebe RCP Gemeinde ,

ich will das RCP die Position einer View speichert und diese immer wieder da öffnet.
Ich meine das in der Hinsicht, wenn man eine View z. B. verschiebt, soll sie auch wieder da geöffnet werden wo sie hin verschoben wurde.
Habe gerade gesehen das RCP diese Funktion für einzelne Views schon mit liefert, ich würde diese Funktionalität aber auch gern bei Multiple Views haben wollen. Muss man da noch irgend was implementieren?


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mai 2009)

Reicht ein IWorkbenchConfigurer.setSaveAndRestore(true) denn nicht für deinen Use-Case?


----------



## Koringar (25. Mai 2009)

Hi,
sorry hatte über die Feiertage Urlaub.

Also das hilft nicht, da diese ja erst ausgeführt wird wenn die komplette Anwendung geschlossen und wieder geöffnet wird. Und wie gesagt für 'normale' Views bittet RCP die Funktionalität gleich mit, aber für welche die mehrfach verwendet werden können nicht.


----------



## Wildcard (25. Mai 2009)

Ich verstehe die Frage aber nicht, da die Workbench wieder so hergestellt wird wie du sie geschlossen hast. Ist doch im Prinzip egal ob es eine View mehrfach gibt, oder nicht?


----------



## Koringar (25. Mai 2009)

Koringar hat gesagt.:


> Hi liebe RCP Gemeinde ,
> Ich meine das in der Hinsicht, wenn man eine View z. B. verschiebt, soll sie auch wieder da geöffnet werden wo sie hin verschoben wurde.



Nochmal es geht mir nicht um das schließen der Anwendung und dann wieder öffnen, das geht dann wirklich mit dem was du gepostet hast. Es geht mir darum während die Anwendung läuft, die Position der View zuspeicher und sie dann immer wieder an dieser zu öffnen. Die Funktion liefert RCP für normale Views mit, aber nicht für Multiple Views. Diese werden immer wieder an ihrem Placeholder geöffnet, egal wohin man sie schiebt.


----------



## Wildcard (25. Mai 2009)

Ach jetzt hab ich's! Aber wie willst du den unterscheiden ob eine bestimmte Instanz einer View die gleiche ist die schonmal irgendwo hingeschoben wurde?


----------



## Koringar (25. Mai 2009)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, dewegen frage ich ja. Ich habe vielleicht an so eine Lösung wie beim Placeholder und Multiple Views gedacht, mit dem ':*' gedacht. Ich habe aber keine Ahnung wie ich das umsetzen soll (vielleicht den alten Placeholder entfernen und einen neuen setzen auf die aktuelle Position).


----------

